# άνωθι



## Alexandra (Oct 7, 2008)

Με ξένισε η χρήση της λέξη "άνωθι" σε περιοδικό κυριακάτικης εφημερίδας:

Ο νέος Μποντ δεν μοιάζει με τους προηγούμενους. Οι συμπατριώτες του τον υποδέχτηκαν εχθρικά, οι σπόνσορες του κινηματογραφικού franchise με καχυποψία, και οι κριτικοί με κακή πίστη. Ο ίδιος όχι απλώς κατάφερε να ανατρέψει την εικόνα, αλλά να αναστήσει την τύχη του *άνωθι *franchise... 

Ο Μπαμπινιώτης δεν το αναφέρει καθόλου, έχει μόνο το *κάτωθι *και παραδείγματα άλλων απολιθωμάτων που λήγουν σε -θι, όπως *άλλοθι, αυτόθι, οίκοθι κ.ά.*

Το ΛΚΝ δεν το έχει.

Ο Κριαράς το αναφέρει μόνο παρέα με το *άνωθεν*, αλλά χωρίς κανένα παράδειγμα.
άνωθεν, επίρρ.· άνωθε· *άνωθι*.1α) Στο επάνω μέρος: Παϊσ., Iστ. Σινά 411· β) προς τα επάνω: Bέλθ. 344. 2) Προηγουμένως: άνωθεν ερμηνεύειν Aσσίζ. 9419. 3) (Xρον. με εμπρόθ. προσδ.) κατά τη διάρκεια: Xρον. σουλτ. 1222. 4) (Mε άρθρο στον πληθ.) τα ουράνια: Διακρούσ. 1101. 5) (Eπιθετ.) ο μνημονευμένος: Mαχ. 25230. [αρχ. επίρρ. άνωθεν. T. άωθε(ν) σήμ. ποντ.]

Ο Γεωργακάς το αγνοεί επίσης.

Παρόλα αυτά, το ελληνικό διαδίκτυο έχει 7940 "άνωθι", μερικά από αυτά σε επίσημα κείμενα, ή στην Αρχαιολογική Εφημερίδα της Εν Αθήναις Αρχαιολογικής Εταιρείας, του 1896.

Τι γίνεται; Δεν είναι το "ανωτέρω" αρκετά αρχαϊκό για τα γούστα μερικών Νεοελλήνων και το αντικαθιστούν με το "άνωθι"; Σημειωτέον ότι ούτε το "ανωτέρω" αναφέρει το ΛΚΝ (προφανώς επειδή δεν ανήκει στην κοινή νεοελληνική), αλλά το έχουν όλοι οι υπόλοιποι.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 7, 2008)

Δεν ξέρω αν το άνωθι υπάρχει ή δεν υπάρχει (εγώ δεν το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ), αλλά να βλέπεις μια αρχαιοπρεπίζουσα και μάλλον ανύπαρκτη λέξη δίπλα στο "franchise", ε, όσο να 'ναι, θα σε ξενίσει... Σχιζοφρένεια;


----------



## sarant (Oct 7, 2008)

Αλεξάνδρα, χωρίς να διαφωνώ, μια επισήμανση: ο Κριαράς που αναφέρεις, είναι το μεσαιωνικό λεξικό. Το λεξικό της νεοελληνικής δεν έχει το άνωθι, ούτε καν το άνωθεν (παρά μόνο τη στερεότυπη φρ. _άνωθεν επιταγή_).


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 7, 2008)

Σωστά, το μεσαιωνικό, παρέλειψα να το αναφέρω.


----------



## nickel (Oct 7, 2008)

Εμένα δεν με ενοχλεί να θέλει κάποιος να φτιάξει λόγια λέξη. Όπως το _κάτωθεν_ έχει παρέα το _κάτωθι_, ας αποκτήσει και το _άνωθεν_ παρέα το _άνωθι_. Ελπίζω να μη σταμάτησε η παραγωγή λόγιων λέξεων το 1974. Εγώ απλώς δεν χρησιμοποιώ ούτε το _άνωθεν_, οπότε τους χαρίζω και το _άνωθι_. Εκτός αν πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσω κάποιο κλισέ, σαν την _άνωθεν επιταγή_ που έχει κι ο Κριαράς, όπου δεν θα χώσω νεόπλαστη λέξη (βέβαια, επιταγή ας είναι κι όπου θέλει ας είναι).


----------



## Zazula (Jan 3, 2009)

Δηλαδή εδώ υπήρχε μάλλον κάποιο πρωτότυπο που ανέφερε "above franchise" και το _above_ αποδόθηκε "άνωθι"; (Διότι, αν όντως είναι έτσι, έλεος!)


----------



## Lexoplast (Mar 13, 2009)

nickel said:


> Όπως το _κάτωθεν_ έχει παρέα το _κάτωθι_, ας αποκτήσει και το _άνωθεν_ παρέα το _άνωθι_.


Όταν λέμε ότι κάνουν παρέα, εννοούμε ότι το_ κάτωθι_ είναι παράγωγο του _κάτωθεν_; Και αν η κατάληξη -θεν δηλώνει προέλευση, τι δηλώνει η κατάληξη -θι;

(Μη μου πείτε τι σημαίνει "κάτωθι". Πείτε μου, σας παρακαλώ, γιατί σημαίνει αυτό και πώς προέκυψε. Thanks!)


----------



## nickel (Mar 13, 2009)

Το *—θι* είναι επιρρηματική κατάληξη τής Αρχαίας [αντιγράφω από ΠαπΛεξ] που αρχικά ως τοπική πτώση δήλωνε *τον τόπο όπου βρισκόταν κάποιος ή κάτι*. Η κατάληξη αυτή απαντά μόνο στον Όμηρο και στους μεταγενέστερους συγγραφείς που χρησιμοποιούν τη γλώσσα του και όχι στην αττική διάλεκτο.

Το *—θεν* δηλώνει την *από τόπου κίνηση, προέλευση και χρονική αφετηρία*. Όταν έχουμε _άνωθεν_ επιταγή, η διαταγή προέρχεται από τους ανώτερους. Το _above_ είναι _ανωτέρω, παραπάνω,_ αλλά δεν είναι _άνωθεν_. Θα μπορούσε να είναι _άνωθι_, όπως π.χ. στον Ζωναρά: «ως ιστόρηται άνωθι». Δεν είναι λοιπόν περίεργο που μαζί με το _κάτωθι_ θεώρησαν κάποιοι λογικό να αναστήσουν το _άνωθι_.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 13, 2009)

Πάντως, μου κάνει εντύπωση που το θεωρείτε νεκραναστημένο, γιατί σε νομικά κείμενα χρησιμοποιείται κατά κόρον.


----------



## nickel (Mar 13, 2009)

Εγώ δεν γνωρίζω τι γίνεται στα νομικά κείμενα των τελευταίων δεκαετιών και εσύ, νέα κοπέλα, άντε να ξέρεις τι συμβαίνει πέντε-δέκα χρόνια τώρα.

Λέω «αναστήσουν» γιατί το «άνωθι» δεν υπάρχει στα λεξικά (και δεν εννοώ μόνο ΛΝΕΓ και ΛΚΝ, αλλά και Δημητράκο και Σταματάκο και Πάπυρο και LSJ). Το βρίσκεις στο Μεσαιωνικό του Κριαρά επειδή υπάρχουν καμιά δεκαριά ευρήματα σ' εκείνη την εποχή. Λέω, λοιπόν, «αναστήσουν» για να μη πω ότι απλώς επινόησαν τη λέξη σαν αντίποδα του _κάτωθι_.


----------



## ArisTsoukalas (Aug 28, 2013)

Για να αποφύγει την επανάληψη, ο παλαιότερος, ιδίως, νομικός, οσάκις παραπέμπει σε προηγηθείσα μικρότερη κειμενική ενότητα, διακρίνει το «άνω» από το «ανωτέρω». Χρησιμοποιεί το «άνω» (= πάνω) για να παραπέμψει στο χωρίο που βρίσκεται ακριβώς «από πάνω», δηλαδή το πολύ στην αμέσως προηγουμένη περίοδο, και το συγκριτικού βαθμού «ανωτέρω» για να παραπέμψει σε όσα διαλαμβάνονται «πιο πάνω», δηλαδή στην προ-προηγούμενη περίοδο ή και πριν από αυτή. Κατ’ ακολουθία, αντί για το «άνωθι» θα επέλεγε το «άνω», αν αυτά στα οποία ήθελε να αναφερθεί είχαν μνημονευθεί στην προηγούμενη πρόταση και το «ανωτέρω» εάν τα παραπεμπόμενα βρίσκονταν σε σημείο ακόμη πιο ψηλά στο έγγραφο. Αν δε το ύφος του ήταν πιο σύγχρονο, θα επέλεγε το «παραπάνω» αδιακρίτως – αυτή, εκτιμώ, είναι η σύγχρονη τάση στα νομικά και διοικητικά έγγραφα. Αυτό, το "παραπάνω", είναι, νομίζω, εκείνο που ταιριάζει περισσότερο και στην υπ' όψιν περίπτωση, άλλως ενδείκνυται η χρήση αντωνυμίας: "αυτού του franchise" ή "του franchise αυτού" (αντί, δηλαδή, για το αδόκιμο "του πάνω franchise" ή για το λόγιο και εδώ παράταιρο "του άνω franchise").


----------



## Zazula (Aug 28, 2013)

Δράττομαι της ευκαιρίας να ρωτήσω: *Υπάρχει διαφορά ανάμεσα στο «του/της άνω» και στο «του/της ως άνω»;* Αυτό που εγώ καταλαβαίνω είναι ότι το «του/της ως άνω» χρησιμοποιείται για να δηλώσει τον/την προαναφερθέντα/θείσα (ή τον/την προειρηθέντα/θείσα).


----------



## Teenaged (Mar 12, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Δηλαδή εδώ υπήρχε μάλλον κάποιο πρωτότυπο που ανέφερε "above franchise" και το _above_ αποδόθηκε "άνωθι"; (Διότι, αν όντως είναι έτσι, έλεος!)



Δεν βλεπω το προβλημα.
Αν ισχυει αυτο, βλεπω απλα μια δημιουργικη παραγωγη λεξης για την καλυψη ενος ενδεχομενου μεταφραστικου προβληματος στην προσπαθεια διατηρησης μια συγκεκριμενης συντακτικης δομης προς χαριν καποιου υφους που ο μεταφραστης ισως ηθελε να διατηρησει.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 12, 2014)

Για να μπορέσουμε να τοποθετηθούμε στο κατά πόσο η συγκεκριμένη δημιουργική παραγωγή είναι επιτυχημένη, θα πρέπει να έχουμε μια σαφή διατύπωση του ποιο ακριβώς ήταν το ενδεχόμενο μεταφραστικό πρόβλημα. Διότι το ξυράφι του Όκαμ υπαγορεύει ότι επιπρόσθετες εικασίες απλά και μόνο για να δικαιολογηθεί το πώς μπορούν να βρεθούν στο αυτό επίπεδο ύφους το «above» και το «άνωθι» σε κείμενο περιοδικού ποικίλης ύλης είναι περιττές κι απλώς αρκεί η απλούστερη προσέγγιση: ότι δηλαδή πρόκειται για μια υφολογική αστοχία του μεταφράσματος.


----------



## nickel (Mar 12, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Πάντως, μου κάνει εντύπωση που το θεωρείτε νεκραναστημένο, γιατί σε νομικά κείμενα χρησιμοποιείται κατά κόρον.



Μια και το θυμήθηκα: το _άνωθι_ υπάρχει σε σχεδόν 30 νομοθετήματα. Για παράδειγμα, η «Συνθήκη για την πλήρη απαγόρευση των πυρηνικών δοκιμών» του 1996 έχει 4 _άνωθι_:

Ολα τα κράτη των άνωθι γεωγραφικών περιοχών...
Οι τροποποιήσεις που εγκρίθηκαν σύμφωνα με την άνωθι διαδικασία...
Σύμφωνα με την παράγραφο 57 του άρθρου IV και την παράγραφο 86 άνωθι... κτλ

Να μπει και στα λεξικά λοιπόν.

Όσο για τη χρήση της λέξης στο συγκεκριμένο κείμενο: όχι. Όχι και για το _κάτωθι_, π.χ. ο κάτωθι μυστικός πράκτορας. Θέμα ύφους.


----------

